# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  بكاميراتنا..تسجيل لاحداث يومية

## أم أحمد

من خلال توفر الكاميرات في أغلب الموبيلات
اصبح من السهل الان تسجيل الاحداث  التي حولنا يوميا
نسجل صورة لسيارات ...لاطفال .. لشجر..طيور..بحر.. نيل...........
بعض الصور فيها ما يدخل السرور في قلوبنا
وبعض الصور غير سار اطلاقا ويحزن قلوبنا
الموضوع دعوة للمشاركة من الجميع  :hey: 
فهناك بعض الصور لا تستلزم فتح موضوع خاص بها
فليكن هذا الموضوع بمثابة مرجع لهذه الصور 
اعزائي الكرام :f: 
دعوا الكاميرات تسجل احداثنا اليومية :y: 
ولنجعل الموضوع هنا من خلال كاميراتنا فقط
يا ريت نلتزم وتكون الصور فعلا من تصورينا الشخصي :BRAWA:

----------


## أم أحمد

مين الشجاع اللي هيلعب اللعبة دي

----------


## أم أحمد

الباص ده لفت نظري
قديم اوي بس شكله تحفة
نزلنا من العربية عشان بس نصوره  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الله الله الله

موضوع جمييييييييييييييل جدا

و ان شاء الله هكون من ضمن المشاركين

اغير بس الموبايل..علشان الصور تطلع عدلة  :: 

أم احمد..موضوع فعلا جميل

في أمان الله  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> الله الله الله
> 
> موضوع جمييييييييييييييل جدا
> 
> و ان شاء الله هكون من ضمن المشاركين
> 
> اغير بس الموبايل..علشان الصور تطلع عدلة 
> 
> أم احمد..موضوع فعلا جميل
> ...


 :hey:  :hey: 
أهلا بيكي يا ايمان
نورتي الموضوع يا حبيبتي
لا مستنياكي بقي بسرعة
واي صور عندك نزليها يلا
مش هاتسني تغيري الموبايل
ماليش دعووووووووووة
بسرعة عودي يا ايماااااااااان :hey:

----------


## رورو قمر

عجبني موضوعك جدا 
و لي عودة بصوري

----------


## أم أحمد

دي صورة  حمام السباحة اللي احمد بيدرب فيه
كانوا عاملين يوم عشان يجمعوا فيه تبرعات بشكل جديد
فكانوا مزوقين المكان ببلالين وعاملين شغل حلو في اليوم دا
وبعتوا دعوة لاولياء الامور عشان يحضروا
هابقي اشرح الفكرة بعدين :hey: 
ادي الصورة

----------


## sameh atiya

*يعني مش بس ما زرتش الموضوع لاء ده طلع كمان عندنا 
طيب يحقلك تعملي اللي أنت شايفاه يا أم أحمد وطبعاً هاشارك معاكي يا أفندم وحالاً هانكش في موبايلي 
راجع تاني*

----------


## sameh atiya

*كنت قاعد في بلدنا وبعدين في كوبري عندنا عشان نعدي فوق النيل قصدي الترعة 
وبصراحة عجبتني الصورة قوي قوي*

----------


## نشــــوى

ام احمممممممممممد يا ام احمد 
حلو الموضوع بتاعك يا ام احمد  :: 
هبقى اجي ومعايا الصور المرة اللى جاية 
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> عجبني موضوعك جدا 
> و لي عودة بصوري


اهلا يا رورو
انا سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك
في انتظارك مع روائع صورك
 :f:  :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

شوفوا البطتين دول
شكلهم بيقولوا كلمة سر ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*موضوع حلو اوي يا أم أحمد

ولأني بهوا التصوير هتلاقيني كل يوم هنا 

انا كنت قبل العيد انا واحده صاحبتي مكتئبين شويه

طلعنا نغير جو على كوبري الجامعه فصورة الصوره دي

يارب تعجبك ..



تحياتي لكـِ*

----------


## أم أحمد

احمد بيأكل شاني السمكة بتاعته ::

----------


## أم أحمد

من اروع صور البنفسج اللي شوفتها

----------


## أم أحمد

احمد وهو بيشجع الزمالك  :good:  وماسك العلم في استاد القاهرة  :Bounce:

----------


## thereallove

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اه شايفينه خالص 

طيب كنتي تخليه يلف للكاميرا شويه 

خدنناااااااااااااا ايه من وشك ياااااااااااحمد ههههههههههه

----------


## مهتدى

> من خلال توفر الكاميرات في أغلب الموبيلات
> اصبح من السهل الان تسجيل الاحداث  التي حولنا يوميا
> نسجل صورة لسيارات ...لاطفال .. لشجر..طيور..بحر.. نيل...........
> بعض الصور فيها ما يدخل السرور في قلوبنا
> وبعض الصور غير سار اطلاقا ويحزن قلوبنا
> الموضوع دعوة للمشاركة من الجميع 
> فهناك بعض الصور لا تستلزم فتح موضوع خاص بها
> فليكن هذا الموضوع بمثابة مرجع لهذه الصور 
> اعزائي الكرام
> ...



 :f: عزيزتي أم أحمد
شكرا علي مجهودك  ولكن أنا أري طالما نحن في قاعة التصوير الحر فالأفضل هو أن يكون موضوعك خاص بصور حضرتك وحدك فقط.  علي الأقل لو حضرتك دخلتي مسابقة حورس الذهبي ٢٠١٠  أو ٢٠٠٩ فمن سيفوز حضرتك التي ستفوزين ويقال أم أحمد هي التي كسبت الجائزة أم سيقال المشتركين جماعة هم  الذين  كسبوا الجائزة؟؟!!!

نحن لسنا بصدد عمل جماعي نعمل فيه بروح الفريق أو بصدد مسابقة رمضانية للتسلية
نريد من كل مصور أن يرينا ذاته وشخصيته في صوره ومجهوده كل علي إنفراد وكأننا بصدد زيارة معرض صور لمصور واحد عليه توقيعه وبصمته هو فقط!

----------


## أم أحمد

> *يعني مش بس ما زرتش الموضوع لاء ده طلع كمان عندنا 
> طيب يحقلك تعملي اللي أنت شايفاه يا أم أحمد وطبعاً هاشارك معاكي يا أفندم وحالاً هانكش في موبايلي 
> راجع تاني*


عشان تعرف بس انك كسلااااااااااان ::xx:: 
بس مش مهم انك اتأخرت
المهم انك جيت
في انتظار المزيد من الصور
نورت يا سامح الموضوع :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

> *كنت قاعد في بلدنا وبعدين في كوبري عندنا عشان نعدي فوق النيل قصدي الترعة 
> وبصراحة عجبتني الصورة قوي قوي*


حلوة اوي الصورة يا سامح
بس ده جزء من نهر النيل في الجنوب
ولا ترعة :Wacko: 
مش عرفت بجد :Poster Sss: 
صحيح هو انت ساكن في منطقتين مختلفتين؟؟؟

في انتظارك مع مزيد من الصور :BRAWA:

----------


## sameh atiya

> عزيزتي أم أحمد
> شكرا علي مجهودك  ولكن أنا أري طالما نحن في قاعة التصوير الحر فالأفضل هو أن يكون موضوعك خاص بصور حضرتك وحدك فقط.  علي الأقل لو حضرتك دخلتي مسابقة حورس الذهبي ٢٠١٠  أو ٢٠٠٩ فمن سيفوز حضرتك التي ستفوزين ويقال أم أحمد هي التي كسبت الجائزة أم سيقال المشتركين جماعة هم  الذين  كسبوا الجائزة؟؟!!!
> 
> نحن لسنا بصدد عمل جماعي نعمل فيه بروح الفريق أو بصدد مسابقة رمضانية للتسلية
> نريد من كل مصور أن يرينا ذاته وشخصيته في صوره ومجهوده كل علي إنفراد وكأننا بصدد زيارة معرض صور لمصور واحد عليه توقيعه وبصمته هو فقط!


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من قال لك بأننا هنا لسنا بصدد عمل جماعي ، بل نحن هنا فعلاً في عمل جماعي 100 % ،هنا في أبناء مصر نحن نتجمع في أي شيء ولأقل شيء ، ولا يهمنا من الفائز أو من الخسران الأهم هو أن نجد أنفسنا بداخل موضوع واحد ، علماً بأن أم أحمد لم تكن تنوي الدخول بمثل هذا الموضوع سواء في 2010 أو 2020 في حورس أبناء مصر ، فلا تقلق مهتدى  :y: 
أخي العزيز في أبناء مصر لا تبحث عن تلك المظاهر كثيراً عند الكثيرين من الأعضاء ، فمثلاً أنا لم أشارك بأية مواضيع في حورس العام السابق والعام الذي قبله في أوسكار من قام بترشيح موضوعاتي المشرف العام وبعض الأخوة الأعزاء ، لدي الكثير والكثير من الموضوعات التي تنافس ولكني حينما اعتمدتها كانت من اجل أبناء مصر .

أعتذر لك لهذا الكلام ولكن كان لابد منها وفي انتظارك في قاعة التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> حلوة اوي الصورة يا سامح
> بس ده جزء من نهر النيل في الجنوب
> ولا ترعة
> مش عرفت بجد
> صحيح هو انت ساكن في منطقتين مختلفتين؟؟؟
> 
> في انتظارك مع مزيد من الصور


 :: 
نهر النيل مين بس يا أم أحمد  ::nooo:: 
دي ترعة في قريتنا  :: 

أنا من قرية وساكن في المحافظة من زمان ،وحاليا والدتي واخواتي متواجدين في البلد ، إحنا بنروح ونيجي ومش قاطعين يعني ،  :: 

انتظري الصورة في الرد القادم

----------


## sameh atiya

*كنت قاعد في الأرض اللي ورا الجنينة انا وواحد صاحبي وبعدين قربت من السور بتاع الجنينة لقيت حاجة غريبة 
لقيت إني في خضرة طالعة من السور*

----------


## مهتدى

> *كنت قاعد في الأرض اللي ورا الجنينة انا وواحد صاحبي وبعدين قربت من السور بتاع الجنينة لقيت حاجة غريبة* 
> * لقيت إني في خضرة طالعة من السور*





عزيزي سامح أنا ناقشت مع الدكتور الخبير الفنان المصور
جمال الشربيني 
حكاية الصورة ديت
وكخبير هو بيقولك الكاميرا المستخدمة تعبانه
أو المصور نفسه مبتدئ
أما حكاية إن السور
منبت زرع أخضر
فده شئ عادي جدا سببه
أن أساسات هذا السور
بدون عزل يمنع تسرب مياه الري أو الصرف الصحي
ومن ثم الطوب الأحمر المبني منه هذا السور
مشبع بالرطوبة
الصالحة لنمو هذه النبته الخضراء
وهذه الظاهرة منتشرة في بيوت وعمارات الجيزة 
اللي سباكتها الصحية زي الزفت
ومواسيرها من الحديد الزهر
وليست المصنوعة من _ بلاستيك_ P.V.C بى . فى . سى



منحدر جبلي تكسوه الخضره بعد ذوبان الجليد من عليه

----------


## sameh atiya

> عزيزي سامح أنا ناقشت مع الدكتور الخبير الفنان المصور
> جمال الشربيني 
> حكاية الصورة ديت
> وكخبير هو بيقولك الكاميرا المستخدمة تعبانه
> أو المصور نفسه مبتدئ
> أما حكاية إن السور
> منبت زرع أخضر
> فده شئ عادي جدا سببه
> أن أساسات هذا السور
> ...


في الحقيقة حضرتك الموبايل بس اللي بمشي بيه مش معقول هامشي بالكاميرا كده عالطول ، وكمان كاميرا الموبايل اثنين ميجا فقط يعني الصورة ممتازة بالنسبة لجودة الإثنين ميجا فقط  :BRAWA: 
وأيضاً أنا أعلم سبب نبتة هذه الخضرة ، هل تعلم لماذا لأن السور مبني بالطين وأيضاً الطوب الطيني ، وأيضاً السور أسفله مسقى أو فحل بلغة الفلاحين فحل الذي يمر به الماء ويصل للأراضي فطبيعي للغاية أن تأتي تلك النبتة أنا فقط أحببت أن أُريكم  :f: 

رأي الدكتور جمال أحترمه للغاية وهو يعلم ذلك وأشكرك على اهتمامك  :f2:

----------


## مهتدى

وهاك عزيزي سامح
هدية الدكتور جمال
لثلاثة صور طازجة
تم تصويرهم ظهر اليوم
مع العلم أن الجيزة تعرضت
لأمطار غزيرة ورعد وبرق قبل صلاة العيد
مباشرة

----------


## sameh atiya

شكراً على الصور  :f: 
وانتظر المزيد  :y:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*صورة لهضبة السلوم من السيارة 

اثناء زيارة فى العيد*

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع حلو اوى لانه طبيعى وحقيقى...ننتظر المزيد من صوركوا الحلوة..طب اللى معندوش موبايلات يعمل؟...يشترى واحد للموضوع دا مخصوص...ههههههه...يستاهل بجد.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يااااا مواضيعك يا أم أحمد...بجد جامدة جدااااا 

بصي بقى يا ستي..أنا من عشاق حديقة الأزهر..و رحت هناك مع صحابي أول إمبارح...



ده أحب مكان ليا هناك..البحيرة 



ورد من منطقة البحيرة..بجد ولا أروع..



و دي صورة من فوق ربوة هناك...
طبعاً الإرتفاع مش عالي و في مستويات أعلى من كده كتير هناك..بس هو ده الإرتفاع اللي تسمح بيه قدراتي 




دي بقى صورة من أسفل منحدر من منحدرات هناك..




لقيت مجموعة أزهار كده زارعينها..جوزة الطيب و الحبهان و الزعتر و القرنفل و الشيح...
دي بقى بتاعة الشيح 

و في صور كتيرة قوي في اليوم ده..ممكن أبقى آجي أرفعها تاني..

تسلم إيدك يا أم أحمد الموضوع تحفة...بس ابقي خلي أحمد يتدور للكام المرة الجاية 


تحياتي و تقديري لكِ و صباح الخير.

*

----------


## KANE2008

حلو الموضوع ده
يمكن اجى اشارك فيه  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

> ام احمممممممممممد يا ام احمد 
> حلو الموضوع بتاعك يا ام احمد 
> هبقى اجي ومعايا الصور المرة اللى جاية


نشوي يا نشوي يا نشوي
سمعاني هناااك
انتي فين
كل ده لسه ما جيتيش
تعالي بسسسسسسسرعة يلا :Cool: 
ومعاكي صور كتير

نورتي الموضوع يا حبيبتي
ومستنياكي :f:  :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

> *موضوع حلو اوي يا أم أحمد
> 
> ولأني بهوا التصوير هتلاقيني كل يوم هنا 
> 
> انا كنت قبل العيد انا واحده صاحبتي مكتئبين شويه
> 
> طلعنا نغير جو على كوبري الجامعه فصورة الصوره دي
> 
> يارب تعجبك ..
> ...



حلوة اوي يا هايدي الصورة
انا بحب كوبري قصر النيل اكتر ههههههه
يا ريت بقي تنزلي صور لنا تانية كتير
طالما عندك هواية التصوير
انا برضه اخدت كام صورة من علي كوبري قصر النيل في الاجازة اللي فاتت
هادور عليهم وانزلهم هنا

نورتي يا قمر :f:

----------


## سمـاء

ام احمد العزيزة

الصور دى من احلى الحاجات اللى فى الدنيا..

بتفكرنا بحاجات جميلة عدت علينا.. لإن فى الغالب بنصور ونتصور فى المناسبات الحلوة..

المهم نيجى للصور..

أولا تحية لكل المشاركين هنا.. صور طبيعية وحقيقية... مش محتاجة كاميرا غالية ولا مصور محترف...

اول صور هتكون لحظة شروق الشمس فى العين السخنة...

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مازلنا مع رحلة السلوم 

الغروب  فى صحراء السلوم*

----------


## أم أحمد

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اه شايفينه خالص 
> 
> طيب كنتي تخليه يلف للكاميرا شويه 
> 
> خدنناااااااااااااا ايه من وشك ياااااااااااحمد ههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه

يعني يتفرج علي الماتش ولا يتصور يعني
ههههههههههه
اهلا يا احمد
ربنا يخلي كل احمد لمامته :y: 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

> عزيزتي أم أحمد
> شكرا علي مجهودك  ولكن أنا أري طالما نحن في قاعة التصوير الحر فالأفضل هو أن يكون موضوعك خاص بصور حضرتك وحدك فقط.  علي الأقل لو حضرتك دخلتي مسابقة حورس الذهبي 2010  أو 2009 فمن سيفوز حضرتك التي ستفوزين ويقال أم أحمد هي التي كسبت الجائزة أم سيقال المشتركين جماعة هم  الذين  كسبوا الجائزة؟؟!!!
> 
> نحن لسنا بصدد عمل جماعي نعمل فيه بروح الفريق أو بصدد مسابقة رمضانية للتسلية
> نريد من كل مصور أن يرينا ذاته وشخصيته في صوره ومجهوده كل علي إنفراد وكأننا بصدد زيارة معرض صور لمصور واحد عليه توقيعه وبصمته هو فقط!






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من قال لك بأننا هنا لسنا بصدد عمل جماعي ، بل نحن هنا فعلاً في عمل جماعي 100 % ،هنا في أبناء مصر نحن نتجمع في أي شيء ولأقل شيء ، ولا يهمنا من الفائز أو من الخسران الأهم هو أن نجد أنفسنا بداخل موضوع واحد ، علماً بأن أم أحمد لم تكن تنوي الدخول بمثل هذا الموضوع سواء في 2010 أو 2020 في حورس أبناء مصر ، فلا تقلق مهتدى 
> أخي العزيز في أبناء مصر لا تبحث عن تلك المظاهر كثيراً عند الكثيرين من الأعضاء ، فمثلاً أنا لم أشارك بأية مواضيع في حورس العام السابق والعام الذي قبله في أوسكار من قام بترشيح موضوعاتي المشرف العام وبعض الأخوة الأعزاء ، لدي الكثير والكثير من الموضوعات التي تنافس ولكني حينما اعتمدتها كانت من اجل أبناء مصر .
> 
> أعتذر لك لهذا الكلام ولكن كان لابد منها وفي انتظارك في قاعة التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية


اهلا بيك استاذ مهتدي
ما كنتش هارد باكتر من رد سامح
تقديري لكم :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

> نهر النيل مين بس يا أم أحمد 
> دي ترعة في قريتنا 
> 
> أنا من قرية وساكن في المحافظة من زمان ،وحاليا والدتي واخواتي متواجدين في البلد ، إحنا بنروح ونيجي ومش قاطعين يعني ، 
> 
> انتظري الصورة في الرد القادم





> *كنت قاعد في الأرض اللي ورا الجنينة انا وواحد صاحبي وبعدين قربت من السور بتاع الجنينة لقيت حاجة غريبة 
> لقيت إني في خضرة طالعة من السور*


جميلة اوي الصورة يا سامح
انا كمان عندي صورة زيها
وردة طالعة من وسط البلاط في الجنينة
عمالة ادور عليها بس مش لاقياها دلوقتي
هاكمل بحث تاني ولما الاقيها هارجع تاني
 :f:  :f:

----------


## KANE2008

اولى مشاركاتى بكاميرتى المتواضعه (تلاته ميجا بكسل )  :: 
الغروب فى اليكس

----------


## sameh atiya

استاذ نادر وشعاع أنا حطيت صوركم في المرفقات عشان ما توقعش مع الزمن ويا ريت بعد كده تحطوا في المرفقات وتريحوني  :: 
عشان شكلكم هاتيجوا كتير يعني  ::

----------


## a_leader

موضوع لذيذ اوى

اسمحوا لى اشارك معاكم



دى صورة عند بير مسعود فى اسكندرية و البحر كان عايز يكسر الدنيا

 :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بكم جميعا
معلشي علي التأخير في الترحيب بكم جميعا
كنت وما زلت اعاني من بعض المشاكل الصحية
ان شاء الله لي عودة للرد علي الجميع
ما شاء الله قمت باثراء الموضوع بصورة غاية في الجمال :f2: 

طبعا مع موجة البرد والثلوج التي تتعرض لها اوروبا :Poster Sss: 
التقطت بعض الصور
هاضع صورة دلوقتي
وهافرد موضوع لها قريب لما صحتي تبقي افضل ان شاء الله ::sorry::

----------


## سمـاء

العزيزة ام احمد

ألف سلامة ليكى.. ان شاء الله تكونى احسن دلوقتى...

هجيبلك صورتين صيفى.. ينسوكى البرد والتلج..




دى صورة مرسى قوارب فى مرسيليا






ودى صورة الشارع من الرصيف التانى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*المينا الشرقيه 

بعد نوة باذن الله وامره راس السنة*

----------


## سابرينا

ايه الجمال ده تسلم ايدكوا وتسلم افكارك ام احمد 
انا هاجهز الكاميرا واجى على طووووووول

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

معلش انا مش  محترف تصوير اوي  


استحملوني بقي 

 :good:  :good: 


صوره لكوبري طلخا ليلا 




النيل بالالوان

----------


## بريف هااارت

صور جميله آوي أبن مصر

ده أنت بروفشنال

تسلم إيديك

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

صوره إلتقطتها بالأمس

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

المشكلة ان الصور الاحترافية عايزة كاميرات أقوى من أغلب الكاميرات اللي استخدمها أغلبكم .. بس تسلم ايديكم
صورة بنت مصرية حلوة وكذا صورة من صور أم أحمد

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

[]شكرا لذوقك إبن رشد
والحقيقه التصوير ده هوايه عندى
لدرجة انى مابترك شى الا أصوره حتى لو لاغيته بعدها 







[/url]

----------


## mohtaha

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## sameh atiya

*ما شاء الله الموضوع مازال مستمر

بنت مصرية الوزة اللي في الصورة دي للبيع 

صور جميلة ولي عودة بإذن الله
*

----------


## أم أحمد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسيـــن
					

معلش انا مش  محترف تصوير اوي  


استحملوني بقي 




صوره لكوبري طلخا ليلا 




النيل بالالوان 





اهلا بيك يا محمد
الصور اكثر من رائعة
في انتظارك مع مزيد من روائع كاميرتك*

----------


## أم أحمد

> []شكرا لذوقك إبن رشد
> والحقيقه التصوير ده هوايه عندى
> لدرجة انى مابترك شى الا أصوره حتى لو لاغيته بعدها 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*سيدي يا سيدي علي الصور
بجد لقطة جميلة ورهيبة اوي يا بنت مصرية
تسلم الاختيارات الرائعة
وعاوزين تاني*

----------


## أم أحمد

> المشكلة ان الصور الاحترافية عايزة كاميرات أقوى من أغلب الكاميرات اللي استخدمها أغلبكم .. بس تسلم ايديكم
> صورة بنت مصرية حلوة وكذا صورة من صور أم أحمد


 *اهلا بيك يا ابن رشد
شكرا لمرورك الجميل*

----------


## أم أحمد

> العزيزة ام احمد
> 
> ألف سلامة ليكى.. ان شاء الله تكونى احسن دلوقتى...
> 
> هجيبلك صورتين صيفى.. ينسوكى البرد والتلج..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*سماء وحشاني اوي
صورك جميلة ومعبرة
بس الظاهر مكتوبلي دائما امر علي الموضوع في عز الشتاء
والثلج يغطي انحاء هولندا
مستنية صور اكتر من صورك الرائعة*

----------


## أم أحمد

> موضوع لذيذ اوى
> 
> اسمحوا لى اشارك معاكم
> 
> 
> 
> دى صورة عند بير مسعود فى اسكندرية و البحر كان عايز يكسر الدنيا


*اسكندرية مارية وترابها زعفران
رائعة طبعا ولن ازيد
كل الشكر ليك ليدر علي صورتك الرائعة*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *المينا الشرقيه 
> 
> بعد نوة باذن الله وامره راس السنة*


*الصور رائعة يا اسكندراني
متشكرة علي دعمك للموضوع بصورك الجميلة*

----------

